# Advertising



## bobby10sewer (Nov 30, 2011)

What is your most effective type of advertising?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Driving down the freeway and giving everyone the bird !
They see my phone number on the truck and give me a call.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Smoke signals. And I take out ads in AARP magazine.......:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Billboards















I stand on top them and threaten to jump, when the news shows up I get lots of free advertising. :laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I would start *Advertising* here 1st!!! http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We plumb naked . . . creates lots of talk.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

bobby10sewer said:


> What is your most effective type of advertising?


 Marketing analasis has proven it's in the driving habits of the lettered van.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> We plumb naked . . . creates lots of talk.



Now that's plumb crazy!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> We plumb naked . . . creates lots of talk.


So do I, I get alot of callbacks


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

With the first bit of $$ I got, I sponsored a speed boat. 






Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bobby10sewer said:


> What is your most effective type of advertising?


If your just starting out the best way to get a lot of attention is to print up a bunch of bumper stickers with your company name and phone number and put them on every police car and bus in your city. That will surely get you noticed. :thumbup:

Now where's that intro?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

All of the above is just half butting. You need a full chest tattoo. Then you don't need to plumb naked, just topless. People who see it will know your serious about your work.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I took a cue from the old Roto Roo and drive around in a pink van. It also serves as my Mary Kay mobile storefront.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I hang out the truck window and shout our phone number and what we do as we go down the road


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> We plumb naked . . . creates lots of talk.


 My kitchen sink is a little slow, can you come over and take a look at it ?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> We plumb naked . . . creates lots of talk.


 That would make sweating copper alot more intersting.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> With the first bit of $$ I got, I sponsored a speed boat.
> 
> Paul


Unlimited Hydroplane right? :thumbup:

We're doing a Top Fuel Dragster... :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I printed up my own comic books that look like Jack Chick evangelism tracts, except they're plumbing, not religious. I leave them in phone booths and in trolly cars.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> That would make sweating copper alot more intersting.


Lets hope nobody posts pics of those burns.


----------



## bobby10sewer (Nov 30, 2011)

Hee HA Ha..... eeeeh Keep your day jobs!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You need to post an intro. Until then, you won't be taken seriously and the chances of being banned are quite high.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bobby10sewer said:


> What is your most effective type of advertising?


Our most effective advertising may not be worth a hoot for you. Tell us a little about what kind of business you're running, what type of work you've been getting, and what direction you want to go and I'm sure some more relevant comments will be served up toot sweet.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Unlimited Hydroplane right? :thumbup:
> 
> We're doing a Top Fuel Dragster... :thumbup:


Maybe not the best, but we sponsered the girls of TeamArkansas and their car in Bullrun 2011.

The show is scheduled to air on MTV this month.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for doing the intro...

The answers will probably get a bit better now....
Without the intro its just a free for all ballbusting session... :laughing:

Skip doing the top Fuel Dragster or, Unlimited Hydroplane sponsorship....
The only one I know of that did the Unlimited Hydroplane didn't work out so well.....
Kinda made a smoking hole in the ground when it went down....:laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> We plumb naked . . . creates lots of talk.



I see the great advertizing bennies there! Not to mention the on the job practicality of having an extra tool to measure with:laughing:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> I see the great advertizing bennies there! Not to mention the on the job practicality of having an extra tool to measure with:laughing:


How often do you need a 4" piece of pipe???

:fleeing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> How often do you need a 4" piece of pipe???
> 
> :fleeing:


Lol that wasn't cool.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

magnets and stickers, magnets and stickers


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Get listed in Google Places...

Get a decent website...
One that works! Not a showboat...


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

referrals, online via at&t/ yellowbook ads, adwords,angies list,print via at&t/ yellowbook-- in that order. If you can stomach the hemorrhaging of cash, keep you advertising budget @ 10% of gross reciepts, its a sustainable and beneficial amount


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Low cost options - word of mouth is cheapest & best form of advertising.
1. Impress every new customer and leave them with a few business cards to give to friends.
2. Let friends / family know you are looking for work.
3. Send mailing to current customers.

Little more to invest
1. Magnets & stickers
2. Church or neighborhood bulletins with discount mentioned.
3. Internet listing

NEVER worked for us:
1. Radio
2. Newspaper


----------

